

Interview at the Clojure Conj 2011 with the creator of Noir/Korma/Pinot - ibdknox
http://mostlylazy.com/2011/12/30/episode-0-0-3-chris-granger-at-clojure-conj-2011/

======
ibdknox
The interview officially starts at 3:40.

